
Will you use ReactJS with a REST service instead of GWT in Java app? - ipselon
https://hashnode.com/post/will-you-use-reactjs-components-with-a-rest-service-instead-of-gwt-in-java-application-ciiwwahql0063wx53ef5qkh2y
======
ipselon
We are crafting a system which will help to overcome the difficulties which
Java developers have when they try to make a modern front-end utilising great
frameworks and technologies from JavaScript world.

The first step is done, we made a visual development tool Structor
([https://github.com/ipselon/structor](https://github.com/ipselon/structor))
for React UI.

The next step will be a bunch of source code generators, which will produce
React components along with Ajax methods for REST endpoints.

Shortly, Structor will generate all source code for UI components along with
the glue code for connection to the back end.

In addition there will be starter-kits which include different combinations of
Spring Boot application, set of ReactUI components, and etc.

We are on the early stage, but I think this will greatly simplify the
development of the front-end for the enterprise.

What do you think about such approach?

